# Need Rhinestone Design Made who to choose



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I need to get a custom rhinestone design made. I am just learning this so I can really only do one color type designs, but my customer needs their logo done and it's 3 colors...any suggestion on who is good and I can send it to? I won't need a lot only a few.
Thanks


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

ipsd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to get a custom rhinestone design made. I am just learning this so I can really only do one color type designs, but my customer needs their logo done and it's 3 colors...any suggestion on who is good and I can send it to? I won't need a lot only a few.
> Thanks


PM me. I'll look at it for you.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Pick me, pick me  

I will do the graphic design for free and send it to you for approval before charging anything for production.

Since I am not allowed to self-promote here, please feel free to email me at: [email protected] and I will respond with a couple of my designs for you to see what I can do.

Hope to hear from you,
Nadine


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys..no self promo. .... remember the forum rules. For professional results in multi color contact Sandy Jo at www.rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

I can make up to 20 different size and color of rhinestone in Texas. If you want to get quote, please look at Unique HotFix


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

sent email n2mouse


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

hjkim731 said:


> I can make up to 20 different size and color of rhinestone in Texas. If you want to get quote, please look at Unique HotFix


please send me your email and I will send
thanks


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

yes it is [email protected]


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

ipsd said:


> sent email n2mouse


U got it!
Nadine is a very nice designer that u can trust.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Dearling Grace:

It is so nice so you to say so, thank you! I have been thinking about contacting you to buying some more designs from you and will do so soon! 

And for anyone interested, her company designs are fantastic!

Hope you are well!
Nadine


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

hjkim731 said:


> I can make up to 20 different size and color of rhinestone in Texas. If you want to get quote, please look at Unique HotFix




I highly recommend HJ. He does all my rhinestone transfers and they are fabulous.


----------

